# Sentra Numbers (real world)



## Guest (Jun 29, 2002)

New guy here with a dumb question

what are the different models of the Sentra and what kind of numbers do they put out stock? not magizine numbers either. cuz we all know that most of them are off by a little. thanks in advance


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Here


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2002)

tks


----------



## mcampo (Jul 10, 2002)

Or try here......
www.b15sentra.net


----------

